# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  suceeded projects

## wana

can people publish the links of researches that have been acheived here in this subforum

----------


## IAmCoder

Post a note to RC on your *door* : the most commonly useful dream sign.

*LSDBase*: An Open Research Database Documenting the Effects of Lucidity on Dreams.

----------

